# Pipe patch notice



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Super short notice but just thought of it.....monday I'll be doing two 6" patches under the street through a cleanout. If anyone wants to come up to ventura and see the process, pm me and I'll text you the address.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Cant make it but would love to hear how it went. I am close to buying it myself


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

If you guys are looking at buying equipment check out max patch. The resins are formulated a little different but the equipment is the same. Seems to bond a little quicker to.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> If you guys are looking at buying equipment check out max patch. The resins are formulated a little different but the equipment is the same. Seems to bond a little quicker to.


I can't get on that train. What Hammerhead did to Source One (pipepatch) customers was just down right dirty. Just from that little maneuver, I'll never do business with Hammerhead again. On the real....I can't wait to see what Karma has in store for them. 

One huge difference when buying pipepatch is you're getting experience from the reps(at least in socal). His knowledge and networking have been huge in helping me with that. It's not just about the product but the support behind it as well.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

stecar said:


> Cant make it but would love to hear how it went. I am close to buying it myself


I'll pm you my number, give me a call sometime and ask away.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

You mean, what pipe patch did to their employees! How can you tell a employee hey, run your ass off all over the country and we will pay you commission on your sales! Then tell you guess what, surprise! We decided to cut that commission out. Pipe patch has had mads exodus from some of their best installers.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> You mean, what pipe patch did to their employees! How can you tell a employee hey, run your ass off all over the country and we will pay you commission on your sales! Then tell you guess what, surprise! We decided to cut that commission out. Pipe patch has had mads exodus from some of their best installers.


This'll make for some good conversation over a drink at the show....remind me about it and we discuss hammerheads part.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha. Your spot on about their techs! I totally agree! and i love pipe patch and all the people who work there. I wasnt trying to bash them by no means. Our pipe patch tech left and we followed. I feel for all the employees who are still there and understand how it looks on the outside looking in. But i know pipe patch and hammerhead had an operating agreement and how and why it played out is what it is.
I appreciete your loyalty and believe me, im the last one to bash anyones equipment. 
Thats why i love the plumbing zone because guys buy things and tell if it works or not. Now you need to get back to work as i drink expensive beer!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw all the pipe patch stuff on the hammerhead site and didn't know what to think, price for resin kits was good though.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It has got to be explained to a commission sales man that when marketing and product recognition comes to a certain level he will not be needed. Or maybe he should know that's how the cooky crumbles. Either way, You can be hurt bad by pizzing off a good sales man


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> I saw all the pipe patch stuff on the hammerhead site and didn't know what to think, price for resin kits was good though.


Exact same price as pipepatch.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> This'll make for some good conversation over a drink at the show....remind me about it and we discuss hammerheads part.



I'd like to hear that story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Ben, are you patching or relining? Very curious , what brand are you using ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Ben, are you patching or relining? Very curious , what brand are you using ?


I do point repair only (try to stay away from the word "patch"). I use Source One Pipepatch system. It's a great system and doesn't require franchising like Nu Flow. Hammerhead's system.....nu-uh.....won't buy anything from them anymore.....although I might drink their liquor if they put out a customer appreciation like they did last year. 

I posted the pics of the job on FB but forgot to post them here.....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would love to learn more about this technology. Your before and after shots are awesome


----------

